# my gtr lady snowblade



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

my gtr


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*next pic*

heres another


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

nice sheep you have there.. good nick my friend very tidy


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*and another*

thanks mate


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

love the white engine covers, thats what mines going like at the mo, glad i found a picture, look sweet


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

More pics will follow watch this space.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

is that taken in that Brighton garage thing? i think i remember seeing the blue car next to it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

need to get some much better photos of the car 

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

yes its taken at the far end of the workshop at newera

edit: the other car is the s13 from the Fast & Furious movie


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lmao yeh when I went to collect the windscreen i saw it, I thought wtf is this the right place, it was seriously in the middle of no where its like some mini garage next to a farm shed, no offense, highly unsuspecting to find those sort of cars in that location, but yeh damn saw some real nice looking cars that day


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats the whole point 

its undergoing some changes there at the moment,


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

true say, your mate gareth wasnt happy when I asked him for a receipt or something just to show that I purchased the screen hahaha

what a long drive that day was


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats because the receipts come from us (maybe he was having a hectic day)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

yeh probably, his dog seemed cheerful though


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*my lady snow blade*

dont worry more pics will follow


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

*more pics*

heres another


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

more


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

pics on road


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

another pic on road


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

more pics


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

more


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

engine pic


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

another engine pic


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

:smokin: :smokin: hope these pics have wetted your appetites. will post more soon these pics dont do her justice


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

not long to go she will soon be out on road.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

pics dont work for me


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

you need to be a member to view them thats why mr k


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

:chuckle: :squintdan :chuckle:


----------

